# Internal Audio recording - MacBook Pro M1 Bigsur 11.1



## Bigup00 (Dec 17, 2020)

I recently got an M1 MacBook Pro and wanted to start recording internal audio in videos with OBS. I have installed  ishowu audio capture but dont work, it wont show up in midi devices.
how solve it? What can I do to record internal audio? thanks


----------



## Bigup00 (Dec 18, 2020)

For those who need it:
i solved it by installing blackhole


----------



## yovany (Jan 23, 2021)

¨Solution to OBS audio problem with BigSur M1¨ BLACKHOLEÑ   https://existential.audio/blackhole/checkyouremail/
Thank you very much, easy and simple. I had been trying it for a month.


----------

